# Tutorial: Shop Made Cauls



## Mike_Henderson (Nov 22, 2009)

I recently did a tutorial on making cauls. I'm sure many of you already know how to make cauls but new woodworkers often do not.

For those of you experienced, I'd appreciate comments and suggestions - especially on better ways to make cauls.

Mike


----------



## noblevfd (Dec 7, 2008)

nice tutorial Mike I'm kind of new to woodworking I've used cauls before but just used jointer to S one side This should help next time to get better results
thanks noblevfd 
Bob


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Good tutorial. I use the Rockler clamps because I get vertical caul and horizontal clamping functionality together. They are a little pricey, but reduces my number of clamps.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Mike! Some how I missed this tutorial. This will be my next project.

Lew


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Mike,Very good tutorial! I'll put it in my favorites, and make some when I finish the shop.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial! thanks for the post.

You mentioned that you can use premium 2×4s. another option is to go straight for the 2×12s which usually have straighter grains, and lesser knots than the 2×4s as those are supposed to perform as support beams which should have more structural strength and require better quality lumber. then you can rip the 2×12 to size which allows you to also completely get rid of any knots, and achieve a clear board for the cauls.

just my $.02, and Thanks again. Cauls are so simple, and provide such great benefit that we all need


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That was pretty good. Nice webpage.


----------



## Mike_Henderson (Nov 22, 2009)

Reply to notottoman - The cauls will have a curve on them if there's full contact all along the joint when you clamp one caul down, or clamp two cauls together as I show in my tutorial. The specific curve is a catenary curve, which is the same curve you'd get if you hung a rope or chain between two anchor points.

But you don't need to worry about the mathematics - you can get full contact with a hand plane and trial and error.

Mike


----------



## Gibney (Jan 29, 2013)

very helpful tutorial! thank you.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's an example of an old post that I'm glad got bumped, even though it looks like the OP isn't active here now. I'll be adding this to my list of projects-to-do, with many thanks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.wkfinetools.com/index.asp

A plethora of info and great ideas on this site as well.


----------



## Mike_Henderson (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm still here but I tend to hang out at SawMill Creek. I have a bunch of other tutorials on my web site I hope some people find them interesting. I also have some of my tutorials on wkfinetool.com.

Mike


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh thanks for posting this. You are right as a newer woodworker your post was especially helpful. Automatic bookmark and I'll be following your work!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Great tutorial I just came across referenced from another member (waho6o9). Also bookmarked your personal website as it has a lot of good info. Thanks.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice tutorial.
Another approach, using a jointer:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/how-to-make-cambered-cauls.aspx


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a number of "natural" cauls from all the crooked lumber that seems to breed in my shop. I try to only keep the symmetrical ones, but I see now how I might tune them up a little.

Thanks


----------

